# will these do?



## mike1245 (Mar 5, 2008)

i have two of these stage lights from my band.. do you think they'll work?
really bright, and give off some heat.
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Lighting-Par-38B-Can?sku=810108
it says on the lights that they are 150 watts each. could someone please let me know if there's a certain light bulb i could get for them to make growing possible with them, i'd greatly apprec.

so my last question.
if i use my 4 foot fluorescent, and my friends two foot fluorescent, both with bulbs that have the highest wattage i can find, as well as both of my 150 watt stage lights, will i be able to grow a couple plants 12/12 from seed far enough to determine the sex?
if so, how should i set them up? the two fluro's overhead and the stage lights coming in on the side? please help!

thanks!!


----------



## Growdude (Mar 5, 2008)

mike1245 said:
			
		

> i have two of these stage lights from my band.. do you think they'll work?
> really bright, and give off some heat.
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Lighting-Par-38B-Can?sku=810108
> it says on the lights that they are 150 watts each. could someone please let me know if there's a certain light bulb i could get for them to make growing possible with them, i'd greatly apprec.
> ...


 
Your stage lights are no good to grow with (wrong light spectrum and to much heat) I believe they are a quartz halogen type lamp.

Use some CFL bulbs, they will work fine esp. if you are only growing them till they show sex.


----------



## mike1245 (Mar 7, 2008)

if i threw in fluorescent flood light bulbs into my stage lights, would that do the trick? got a 40 watt 48" plant/aquarium tube today! =] i think it said 1900 lumens.. hopefully that'll get me started. if i could use fluorescent floodlight bulbs, i bet i could get a rapid growth rate!
gonna get some new supplies on the next pay check! (timer, thermometer/hygrometer, more light!)
maybe i'll start a grow journal when i get my digital camera in the mail!


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 7, 2008)

Just remember minimum lumens per square foot is 3,000.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 7, 2008)

S']['()|\|3D said:
			
		

> Just remember minimum lumens per square foot is 3,000.



Where does this info come from? I noticed a lot of people on this forum say that 3000 is minimum for MJ. I just read a grow guide that said 2000 was minimum.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

my rule is 5000 per square ft min...


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Where does this info come from? I noticed a lot of people on this forum say that 3000 is minimum for MJ. I just read a grow guide that said 2000 was minimum.


 
How old is that book? 2k lumen was first suggested in the late 60s and early 70s till it was found out that 3k worked better in the late 70s and early 80s. now-a-days and around these parts many more are going with the 5k lumen per sq ft rule because we all know you cant really go wrong with more light  doing the math i find that im really running about 7000 lumen per sq ft in my grow. 4'x4'=16sq ft, 16x5000=80000 lumen my 2 400W HPS put out a total of 110,000 lumen so thats 110,000/16= 6875 lumen per sq ft


----------



## Thorn (Mar 9, 2008)

5K minimum is asking a lot. surely the _minimum_ should be the minimum that MJ will grow at, I've grown and seen decent weed grown at much less than 3K or 5K. It was a website, in fact most of the online grow guides i've read have said 2K


----------

